# 3.Hassbergritt 8.Mai 2010



## Speedbone (28. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen
auch 2010 wird es einen hassbergritt geben! 
der 3.Hassbergritt findet am Samstag den 8.Mai statt!
start wie immer um 14 uhr marktplatz hofheim
es werden zwei runden angboten!
da wir letztes jahr ein paar probleme mit den staatsforst hatten (kurz vor dem rennen mussten wir ein paar schmackerl heraus streichen und durch forst autobahnen ersetzen......
gibt es fuer 2010 ein komplette neue streckenführung, die wir gerade erarbeiten. nur soviel die strecke wird sich zwischen eichelsdorf und königsberg befinden (kein staatsforst sondern stadtwald hofheim > danke an den bürgermeister borst)
also wir werden euch auf den laufenden halten und der eine oder andere wird uns sicher im wald treffen.......
hier könnt ihr euch schon mal eure starnummer sichern
www.tria-hofheim.de/ausschreibung-hassberg.htm

ps:tipps zur strecke immer gern gesehen....


----------



## Speedbone (30. Dezember 2009)

hier der erste entwurf der strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2010)

Speedbone schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> auch 2010 wird es einen hassbergritt geben!
> der 3.Hassbergritt findet am Samstag den 8.Mai statt!
> start wie immer um 14 uhr marktplatz hofheim
> ...


Hi Speedbone,

Super werde voraussichtlich wieder dabei sein
Gibts schon einen Track von der Strecke


----------



## Speedbone (6. Januar 2010)

super besten dank 

gps trakking mach ich gerade, allerdings haben wir noch nicht alle details....dieses jahr soll es aufjeden fall technisch anspruchsvoller werden 
wir sind die ganze zeit schon, mit super hilfe des stadt försters von hofheim im wald unterwegs und suchen (legen auch frei) die kleinsten wege
wird richtig geil dieses jahr > mit diesen förster haben wir einen glücksgriff gemacht ! er ist sehr offen gegenüber mtb´s und solange wir uns an die spielregeln halten ist nichts unmöglich.... ich fahre persönlich schon 20 jahre mtb in den hassberge und war erstaunt welche wege er uns freigibt und/oder gezeigt hat!!!!!!großes lob!!hier zeigt sich das es miteinander aucgh geht!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2010)

Speedbone schrieb:


> super besten dank
> 
> gps trakking mach ich gerade, allerdings haben wir noch nicht alle details....dieses jahr soll es aufjeden fall technisch anspruchsvoller werden
> wir sind die ganze zeit schon, mit super hilfe des stadt försters von hofheim im wald unterwegs und suchen (legen auch frei) die kleinsten wege
> wird richtig geil dieses jahr > mit diesen förster haben wir einen glücksgriff gemacht ! er ist sehr offen gegenüber mtb´s und solange wir uns an die spielregeln halten ist nichts unmöglich.... ich fahre persönlich schon 20 jahre mtb in den hassberge und war erstaunt welche wege er uns freigibt und/oder gezeigt hat!!!!!!großes lob!!hier zeigt sich das es miteinander aucgh geht!!!!



Na das hört sich doch gut an, wenn ich das richtig sehe gehts von Hofheim rauf über die Schwendeschanze dann weiter Richtung Goßmannsdorf und etwas Richtung Königsberg. 
Na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## Speedbone (6. Januar 2010)

nicht ganz > schwedenschanze ist staatswald!! die wollen uns nicht mehr!

Wir starten in Hofheim dann richtung Bettenburg und von da ab immer vom rennweg runter und wieder rauf auf den rennweg in richtung königsberg , diesschmackerl kommen nach der brücke B303 bei gossmannsdorf da geht dann der punk ab! rückweg dann wieder auf den rennweg bis zum landschaftsgarten bettenburg von da ab richtung eichelsdorf und dann ab nach hofheim , den mt erwin werden wir wie jedes jahr noch befahren und dann durch die altstadt auf den marktplatz zur party!
Hassbergsprint ca,26km 
hassbergritt ca.52km


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2010)

Speedbone schrieb:


> nicht ganz > schwedenschanze ist staatswald!! die wollen uns nicht mehr!
> 
> Wir starten in Hofheim dann richtung Bettenburg und von da ab immer vom rennweg runter und wider rauf auf den rennweg in richtung königsberg , dies schmackerl kommen nach der brücke B303 bei gossmannsdorf da geht dann der punk ab! rückweg dann wieder auf den rennweg bis zum landschaftsgarten bettenburg von da ab richtung eichelsdorf und dann ab nach hofheim , den mt erwin werden wir wie jedes jahr noch befahren und dann durch die altstadt auf den marktplatz zur party!
> Hassbergsprint ca,26km
> hassbergritt ca.52km



Super
werde meine Kollegen (Steigerwald Biker und Haßberg Racer ) dazu animieren dass sie wieder mitmachen. Hab jetzt schon richtig Lust.
Allerdings bin ich in der Woche auf einem Fußballtrainer Weiterbildungslehrgang und komme erst Freitag Abend zurück, aber das geht schon


----------



## Speedbone (9. Januar 2010)

hier der Fleyer für den Hassbergritt > einfach weiter verteilen


----------



## Speedbone (31. Januar 2010)

Teilnehmerliste und anmeldung jetzt online www.tria-hofheim.de


----------



## seitenlinie (7. Februar 2010)

und wie schauts mit den Höhenmetern je Strecke aus?? grüsse


----------



## Speedbone (13. Februar 2010)

auf der langen strecke werden wir auf 800hm kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (15. Februar 2010)

na dann ist es ja als einstiegsrennen in die rennsaison 2010 ideal

unser team ist  in der anmeldeliste schon bestens vertreten


----------



## Speedbone (21. Februar 2010)

Ab Dienstag geht es rund, dann sollten alle unklarheiten bereinigt sein


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Februar 2010)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Ab Dienstag geht es rund, dann sollten alle unklarheiten bereinigt sein



Hi Speedbone

gibts was neues ?? oder was geht "rund"


----------



## H-7-25 (3. April 2010)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Ab Dienstag geht es rund, dann sollten alle unklarheiten bereinigt sein


 
hi
gibts was neues ??
Gibts schon einen Track von der Strecke?

gruß christian


----------



## brndch (26. April 2010)




----------



## Batzillus (2. Mai 2010)

hi, gibts inzwischen eine karte von der fertigen strecke - nächsten samstag ist das rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli99 (6. Mai 2010)

bin auch mal gespannt wann da noch was kommt. Wäre schon hilfreich.


----------



## scottler (7. Mai 2010)

Weis jemand, ob man sich zum Hassbergritt nachmelden kann?
Habe auf der Homepage keinen entsprechenden Hinweis gefunden...


----------



## seitenlinie (7. Mai 2010)

wie werden woohl die Bodenverhältnisse sein? eher matschig oder trocken...weil dertrockene boden bismorgen allesaufsaugt? reifenwahl??


----------



## Batzillus (7. Mai 2010)

Grad eben ist eine Karte hochgeladen worden


----------



## mountainbike (7. Mai 2010)

scottler schrieb:


> Weis jemand, ob man sich zum Hassbergritt nachmelden kann?
> Habe auf der Homepage keinen entsprechenden Hinweis gefunden...



steht so in der ausschreibung: 

Samstag, 01. Mai 2010
oder bei Erreichen des Teilnehmerlimits 450+ Teilnehmer / -innen 

also 1.mai is rum, aber 450 noch nicht angemeldet, also klar - dann halt vor ort morgen!


----------



## Hebus (7. Mai 2010)

Hab ich was ubersehen, oder ist die karte ein schlechter Witz?

Ich kann darauf nichts erkennen. Zu klein und zu pixelig. Hab ich irgendwas uebersehen? Einen Link zum vergroessern, oder so?


----------



## brndch (7. Mai 2010)

ja sie karte ist lustig.
Die Strecke ist aber 45km lang und hat ca 1000Hm.

Gruß


----------



## Hebus (7. Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## Stevens M8 (9. Mai 2010)

Servus,
war ganz schÃ¶n schlammig gestern...
Bin die groÃe Runde gefahren und war froh bei den ersten 5 dabei zu sein da war es noch recht gut fahrbar.
War okay nur fÃ¼r die 20â¬ hat es fast nix gegeben! Wasser an einer Verpflegung und nach dem Rennen etwas Obst...
Und dafÃ¼r das ich in der Elite auf Platz drei gefahren bin gab es auch nix.

Soll fÃ¼r die Veranstalter eine Anregung fÃ¼r das Rennen nÃ¤chstes Jahr sein.

GruÃ Uli


----------



## Batzillus (9. Mai 2010)

Fürs Wetter kann man den Veranstaltern sicher keinen Vorwurf machen, für die Streckenführung vielleicht schon. Wenn Passagen selbst im trockenen Zustand schlichtweg nicht fahrbar sind ist das für ein MTB-Rennen kein Pluspunkt. Teilweise hatte man den Eindruck beim Wandertag dabei zu sein...

In der Region um Hofheim gibts viele lange Trails die man auch in hohem Tempo am Stück fahren kann. Vielleicht wird die Strecke für 2011 dahingehend geändert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbike (10. Mai 2010)

wenn das ziel war, daß möglichst viele leute ihr bike durch den wald schieben, dann ist die strecke voll aufgegangen!

wenn man es mit aller gewalt schwer machen will, dann kommt das dabei raus. was wäre gewesen, wenns die letzten tage vor demm rennen mal richtig geschüttet hätte?

nach der halben strecke war meine flasche leer und dann gabs nur 2 becher wasser - schon heftig für 20 euro startgebühr. wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich mich nicht mit meiner erkältung durch die haßberge gequält


----------



## H-7-25 (10. Mai 2010)

der Veranstalter hat darauf hin gewiesen dass es nicht leicht wird, bei denn 20Euro für zwei mal Wasser zwischendurch gebe ich euch recht, dass war schon ein Witz.
@montainbike es hat die Tage zuvor geregnet, ich komm aus der Gegend von Hofheim da hat's ca. 25ltr/m² geregnet, einige Wege der Strecke kannte ich und bin dort vor ein paar Wochen gefahren und da war kaum Schlamm und für Regen kann keiner was.


----------



## mountainbike (10. Mai 2010)

ich bin ein stück des rennens mit einem vom haga-team gefahren. er sagte, da gibts  so schöne parallelwege und  wo kein weg ist lassen die uns fahren

2 mal mit ner cross-maschine durch den wald und das war dann eine mtb-strecke

also wie batzillus schon schreibt, streckenwahl war nicht so toll!


----------



## Stevens M8 (10. Mai 2010)

Strecke ist das eine aber das mit der Verpflegung war echt traurig!


----------



## hebolaco (12. Mai 2010)

Die Strecke war ok, bis auf die Ausschilderung. War halt mal was anderes !
Der Witz war ja die Siegerehrung, fÃ¼r meinen schwer erkÃ¤mpften 3. Platz muÃ ich mir meine Urkunde selbst aus dem Internet herunterladen. Das fÃ¼r 15 â¬ Startgeld. Ein Pokal in dieser GrÃ¶sse kostet ca 3 â¬.

Einen Dank noch an den Chef des SRAM Factory Teams, der mir kurz vor dem Start noch mit einer Sattelklemme ausgeholfen hat, da meine gebrochen war ! 

GruÃ Hebolaco


----------



## Batzillus (17. Mai 2010)

sagt mal: während dem rennen wurde doch fleissig fotografiert!! es gibt zwar genau 12 fotos auf http://www.tria-hofheim.de/index.php?page=galerie2&Kategorie=Hassbergritt2010 - aber das kann doch nicht alles sein??


----------



## zubzero (18. Mai 2010)

schau mal hier:

http://www.mainpost.de/_/tools/diaview.html?_CMTREE=114822&_CMELEM=1


----------



## Fabse86 (3. Mai 2011)

Wer fährt denn dieses Jahr mit?
Die Startliste hat sich in den letzten Tagen ja noch deutlich gefüllt

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Höhenprofil, kann mir da jemand mit einem GPS-Track aushelfen?

EDIT: Achso, fahre den Hassbergritt, also die "Langstrecke".


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gestern den Hassbergritt mitgefahren.
Ansich könnte es eine schöne Veranstaltung sein. Startphase/Zielbereich ist einwandfrei. ABER auf der Strecke die bei dem trockenen Wetter auch ganz gut ist paßt gar nichts. Die Auschilderung ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Auf der 48km-Strecke hat sich gleich am Anfang eine Gruppe von 30 Mann verfahren. Es gab so gut wie keine Schilder. Es wurde mit Absperrband gespart wo es ging. Magnesiumpfeile auf dem Boden, Fehlanzeige. Ab etwa Mitte des Rennens waren wir eine Dreiergruppe von der keiner die Strecke kannte und mußten fast an jedem Abzweig stehen bleiben um zu schauen wo es hingeht. Das hat definitiv die ein oder andere Runde gekostet. An zwei Stellen wo man auf dem großen Blatt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit ankam und wo es dann ganz eng rum steil bergauf ging gab es auch keinen Hinweis. Resultat zweimal Kettenklemmer.
Nach 35Km gab es dann endlich die einzige Verpflegungsstation. Dort gab es Becher mit Wasser. Sonst nichts! Gestern hatte es 27°. Da hätte man definitiv reagieren müssen und noch eine einrichten können.
Im Ziel gab es dann Becher mit Iso. Die angebotenen Bananen haben für die ersten ca. 50 Fahrer ausgereicht.
Da muß sich einiges ändern sonst wird das nichts!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse86 (8. Mai 2011)

Mein Urteil fÃ¤llt Ã¤hnlich aus, wenn auch weniger drastisch. Die Beschilderung  und Kennzeichnung der Strecke muss besser sein. Die Absicherung an engen Kurven und vor allem an StraÃen war sehr gut.
Zur Verpflegung: FÃ¼r 15â¬ vollkommen in Ordnung. Eine Verpflegungsstation genÃ¼gt mir fÃ¼r 48km auch. Ob die Bananen alle waren kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe sie jedenfalls nicht weggegessen

Die Strecke war super. Aber bei NÃ¤sse ist die richtig happig, glaube ich!


----------



## Fabse86 (8. Mai 2011)

@MTBmarcus: Kann es sein, dass wir gestern gemeinsam in einer Gruppe gefahren sind? Zumindest so ein Epic habe ich gesehen. Hattest du ein SRAM Trikot an?
Ich hatte das rote Trikot vom Arberradmarathon 09 an.


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. Mai 2011)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> @MTBmarcus: Kann es sein, dass wir gestern gemeinsam in einer Gruppe gefahren sind? Zumindest so ein Epic habe ich gesehen. Hattest du ein SRAM Trikot an?
> Ich hatte das rote Trikot vom Arberradmarathon 09 an.



Nö, habe leider den Fehler begangen mit dem HT zu fahren. Epic wäre auf dem sehr harten und ruppigen Untergrund definitiv die bessere Wahl gewesen. Hatte ein orangenes Trikot(Team Bode Optik) und eine schwarze Hose an. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## brndch (8. Mai 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Nö, habe leider den Fehler begangen mit dem HT zu fahren. Epic wäre auf dem sehr harten und ruppigen Untergrund definitiv die bessere Wahl gewesen. Hatte ein orangenes Trikot(Team Bode Optik) und eine schwarze Hose an.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Ja Hallo,
warst du des wo von dem älteren Herr mit der Helmkamera kritisiert wurde zwecks abkürzung?
Gruß


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. Mai 2011)

brndch schrieb:


> Ja Hallo,
> warst du des wo von dem älteren Herr mit der Helmkamera kritisiert wurde zwecks abkürzung?
> Gruß



Richtig!
Ca. 3-4km vorm Ziel war er plötzlich hinter mir und meinem Mitstreiter. Er hat uns sofort angemacht wir hätten absichtlich abgekürzt und wären irgendwo quer übers Feld
Auf den letzten Kilometern ging es ja immer so Feldwege rauf und runter. Dort waren ja auch an jeder Ecke Streckenposten. Ich wüßte nicht wann und wo wir abgekürzt haben sollten. Weder ich noch mein Mitstreiter kannten die Strecke und hätten gewußt wo man abkürzen kann und dann aber auch wieder richtig/rechtzeitig auf die Strecke zurückkommt. Der Kerl hat uns richtig die Luft aus den Segeln genommen. Ich hatte dann echt keine Lust mehr auf den letzten Kilometern. Vielleicht hat er auch abgekürzt. Ich habe nämlich vorher die ganze Zeit nach hinten geschaut ob noch jemand kommt oder ob ich etwas rausnehmen kann. Da war aber keiner. So ein Spinner. Ich bekomme demnächst die GPX-Datei von der Anja Gradl die das Damen-Rennen gewonnen hat. Dann will ich mal vergleichen. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## brndch (8. Mai 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Ca. 3-4km vorm Ziel war er plötzlich hinter mir und meinem Mitstreiter. Er hat uns sofort angemacht wir hätten absichtlich abgekürzt und wären irgendwo quer übers Feld
> Auf den letzten Kilometern ging es ja immer so Feldwege rauf und runter. Dort waren ja auch an jeder Ecke Streckenposten. Ich wüßte nicht wann und wo wir abgekürzt haben sollten. Weder ich noch mein Mitstreiter kannten die Strecke und hätten gewußt wo man abkürzen kann und dann aber auch wieder richtig/rechtzeitig auf die Strecke zurückkommt. Der Kerl hat uns richtig die Luft aus den Segeln genommen. Ich hatte dann echt keine Lust mehr auf den letzten Kilometern. Vielleicht hat er auch abgekürzt. Ich habe nämlich vorher die ganze Zeit nach hinten geschaut ob noch jemand kommt oder ob ich etwas rausnehmen kann. Da war aber keiner. So ein Spinner. Ich bekomme demnächst die GPX-Datei von der Anja Gradl die das Damen-Rennen gewonnen hat. Dann will ich mal vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Schwarzes Nicolai Fully und ein grünes Trikot müsste ich gewesen sein;-)
Aber des letzte 1/3 war einfach nur noch schlechter ausgeschildert wie der Rest.Sogar einer der Top 10 Fahrer hat sich 3 mal verzettelt. Und über eine 2. Wasserstation haben sich auch genügend andere geärgert. Und abkürzung hin oder her dann wärs halt Platz 30 gewesen des macht mich auch ned nass.
Da muss ich dann wieder zu euch in den Spessart kommen da gibts solche Diskussionen erst gar ned.
Gruß
Das die Anja Gradl am start war hatte ich erst nach dem Rennen bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse86 (9. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Fotos im Netz gefunden, einige Zuschauer mit Knippse gab es ja.
Ein paar gibt es in der Mainpost aber nichts dolles, und ohne mich


----------



## Matrox (9. Mai 2011)

mir gings genauso, kurz nach der Verpflegungsstation haben wir uns irgendwo verfahren und dann unabsichtlich einige km abgekürzt (auf der langen STrecke) total zum ****en. Die Verpflegungsstation hätte ruhig früher sein dürfen, mit hat eine Flasche bis dahin aber locker gereicht...
Ansich schöne sache, aber die Beschilderung viel zu schlecht (2m Trassierband am Boden um eine Abknickung zu signalisieren wo man mit 30km/h ankommt usw. ) 
25 die eher schlecht angelegt waren. Trotzdem; wenns nächstes Jahr wieder trocken ist bin ich wieder dabei - und dann auch vorne in der Aufstellung


----------



## Fabse86 (9. Mai 2011)

Also mit einer Flasche wäre ich jämmerlich eingegangen bis zur ersten Verpflegungsstation. Mit 2 Flaschen hat es sehr locker gereicht.
Bin aber auch ein Säufer...

Rein Interesse halber: Was benötigt man für eine Zeit/Platzierung um im ersten Startblock zu starten?


----------



## Matrox (9. Mai 2011)

kein plan der Sram-Mensch von der Orga hat mich morgens beim anmelden gefragt ob ich "halbwegs fit" bin und in vorderen Block will. Da ich nicht wusste wieviel wirklich gute Leute da sind und ich auf keinen Fall im Weg sein wollte bin ich dann ma ins hintere Drittel. Hab dann die ganze STrecke lang einen nach dem anderen geschluckt und bin selbst eig. nie dauerhaft überholt worden - also stand ich wohl eher zuweit hinten


----------



## Rückenwind (9. Mai 2011)

Video gibts hier: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/23436465"]Haßbergsprint Haßbergritt 2011[/ame]


----------



## fÄlix (9. Mai 2011)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Aber bei Nässe ist die richtig happig, glaube ich!



Hatte bis jetzt immer das glück nach längeren regenfällen teilzunehmen. deshalb war ich wohl die letzten beiden jahre nicht dabei.  hardtail hat aber immer gereicht, lässt sich auch leichter tragen !

weiß jetzt nicht wie die strecke die letzten male war. wenn allerdings wieder am anfang ein recht deftiger anstieg auf einem losen waldweg war werd ich bei regen im nächsten jahr def. nicht teilnehmen. wenn man da nicht unter den ersten 20 in den anstieg reinkommt ist das rennen vorbei. stau und das geschiebe von den vorderleuten hatte die situation nicht wirklich verbessert. war der totale sumpf damals. sonst ist es eines der schönsten rennen in der umgebung hier. deutlich besser als fmm in litzendorf, welcher in hollfeld auch absolut spitze war und mittlerweile nurnoch aus forstautobahn besteht. 

gruss fÄlix


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. Mai 2011)

fÄlix schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt immer das glück nach längeren regenfällen teilzunehmen. deshalb war ich wohl die letzten beiden jahre nicht dabei.  hardtail hat aber immer gereicht, lässt sich auch leichter tragen !
> 
> weiß jetzt nicht wie die strecke die letzten male war. wenn allerdings wieder am anfang ein recht deftiger anstieg auf einem losen waldweg war werd ich bei regen im nächsten jahr def. nicht teilnehmen. wenn man da nicht unter den ersten 20 in den anstieg reinkommt ist das rennen vorbei. stau und das geschiebe von den vorderleuten hatte die situation nicht wirklich verbessert. war der totale sumpf damals. sonst ist es eines der schönsten rennen in der umgebung hier. deutlich besser als fmm in litzendorf, welcher in hollfeld auch absolut spitze war und mittlerweile nurnoch aus forstautobahn besteht.
> 
> gruss fÄlix



Irgendwie kann ich dir bei deinem Geschreibe nicht folgen

Gruß
Marcus


----------

